# East Tx Grandpa Deer - Trinity Co



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

I finally put down this wide deer after years of him giving me the slip. We have pics on our place since he was ~2.5 in 2010. He used to be a nice 8, but his horns were on the way down now...still wide though. I actually shot this deer 2 months earlier and hit the shoulder with my 1 and only time shooting a mechanical broadhead. The broadhead was still in his shoulder blade...crazy. He measured 20.5 in wide with 7 scorable pts.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

For a deer to get to 8.5 years old in any part of Texas but more especially in East Texas is phenomenal.

TH


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

What a great deer!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

He was definitely starting to show the signs of his old age... He's lost a lot of bone and muscle mass over the past couple of years. I don't think he would have made it through another summer. This picture is from 2 years ago.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Just to clarify, the picture above is of the same deer that was shot, which was taken by my brother(post originator). Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, way to go staying with it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice and congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a crazy/cool looking rack on that old dude. Congratulations on taking that nice buck.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Wow, old buck for sure and to take him with a Bow. Nice work.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

awesome


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice buck!! I see you will never be shooting the mechanical heads again...I have got to the point where I don't say anything anymore. I read between the lines on a very popular thread on the Hunting Board after dogs had to be called due to lack of penitration, I asked if they were used and got no reply but after seeing a deer or hog running off after being shot inside 20 with 3/4 arrow showing it screams YES. Sometimes folks have to find out themselves, all's well untill one fails to do the job AND it's a matter of time before one fails to perform as advertised. There will be some wanting to argue about this AND they are who I speak of


----------



## Redfish10and11 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Congratulations on an awesome trophy.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Great Deer...do you have a pic. of the jawbone? I shot an old deer this year, (8.5 yo) and would like to see the comparison of an East Texas and West Texas Deer that is the same age.


----------



## stinson8797 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice deer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## justmakingsawdust (May 22, 2013)

way to go,nice deer


----------

